# Seneca Street block two



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

This is a high relief background. The base is 1/8th masonite board, with several scrap spacer pieces making a 2nd layer below.
I have not yet added power lines as I’ve not yet decided how I want to attach them from this removable block to the non-removable sidewalk where the power/telephone poles will be.










The end buildings are both City Classics, with the fronts set aside for use elsewhere. The middle business is scratch built with some modified kit pieces.

The Terrace building.









The vent pipes are a combination of white metal castings and styrene rod. Down spouts are strip wood. The scuppers at the top are white metal castings. The air conditioner is etched metal from BLMA. All of the curtains are made from facial tissue. Window glazing is a mix of clear styrene “window plastic” and plastic cut from evergreen packaging.










The aged building sign is difficult to read. It was done using dry transfers. It reads:
The Terrace
Weekly Rates
Color TV
Kitchenettes
No Pets
Laundry Machines
Office Space

And yes, the wall is partially still wet from an overnight thunderstorm.










The tar paper roofing is a sticky backed strip paper product, painted black before installing. The access hatch made from styrene. The chimney is a white metal casting.










The Yellow Dog Tavern. This building is loosely based on a prototype, called the Yellow Dog Lantern. The AC unit is another BLMA with a strip wood frame. The phone line is, phone line, actually. The sign was done the same way, dry transfer yellow stripes and letters over black paint.










The same downspout & scupper treatment here. The electrical meter can, glass meter, and riser are all styrene. The curtains are facial tissue, this time painted. Pull down shades are card stock. The venetian blinds are a paper product. The tenant on the third floor was evicted, forcibly, and caused quite a scene.










The weather head atop the electrical riser is shaped plastic sprue. The plumbing vent is an exhaust stack from a Stewart Hobbies VO-1000. The chimney is 2 halves from a DPM kit. The roof access door was made from 1x2 pine, cut to shape, sanded, and painted. The door is paint. In this photo you can tell. From 3 feet away, you cannot. The water tower is an enhanced walthers kit. The base kit is terrible & scientifically just wrong lol. I used the kit tank as a form, wrapping it with real wood. The banding is appropriate… or more appropriate than walthers’ evenly spaced banding. I used drafting tape for that. I also added a vent pipe to the roof and a fill pipe to the side, as the kit lacks both rather essential components. I also shimmed two footings to level the tank legs on the sloped roof.










Jumping back to The Terrace building for a moment. The Electrical service was upgraded at some point. It now has buried service which comes up to a pair of troughs, to a house meter, then back to 4 suite meters, each of which has a pvc conduit going up the wall to an, admittedly oversized but noticeable, LB. I make the meters from two pieces of styrene to imply there is a cover piece to the meter can. The meters themselves are clear plastic rod cut to about 1 or 2 16ths.

The red building wall is wood. Window frames and door are grant line, blacked out with electrical tape. The awning is from a Bachmann ranch house kit. The meter can beside the door is an old metal casting. I don’t like them, so I used it here because you cannot see it from an angle and see the “glass” nature of it.
The cement foot and yellow top board are plastic from a walthers modular structure kit I think. The rusty grate is a part that was laying around for 25 years. The pallet and “porch” are all wood. Trash cans & barrel from life-like kits. The separate black garbage bag was scratch built from a black plastic shopping bag. Oh, the cardboard box is a block of resin. The two cans are white metal.










The roof was sorta tricky. All three pieces are from a walthers modular structure kit. The sides were from peaked end walls, but mounted backwards… so the molded insides are against the adjacent buildings. This left brick texture above the galvanized roofing. Styrene was added as supports for the center roof piece.










Although it still needs some light cast from a street light, this is how it looks illuminated. At present (and in the photo) it is lit with one of those woodland scenics gizmos. I like it for testing & determining things, but not permanently. They’ll get regular LEDs dropped to a very close match.
The rooms all have implied interiors. For example, the “reddish” interior on the left is unpainted cardboard from a household product, cut up to form a small light box for that window only. The green interior one floor below was done the same way using that green backing cardboard in Evergreen styrene packages.
The street light will be located semi-centrally in orientation, about straight out from the yellow door, on the sidewalk, which will suitably brighten things up and cast asymmetric shadows through that “cubby” behind the red business. But that part comes later, when I do the alley pavement etc.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

In post-posting review, I realized there wasn’t a very good view provided of the upgraded electrical on The Terrace. So here are a couple additional shots of that.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great work.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

OilValleyRy said:


> This is a high relief background. The base is 1/8th masonite board, with several scrap spacer pieces making a 2nd layer below.
> I have not yet added power lines as I’ve not yet decided how I want to attach them from this removable block to the non-removable sidewalk where the power/telephone poles will be.
> 
> View attachment 571543
> ...


Oil Valley Ry;

Beautiful work!  

Traction Fan


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Outstanding modeling.


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

Kudos!


----------

